# Le Male lingue



## Xerinola

Ciao a tutti,

Vorrei sapere se si può dire in italiano: "le male lingue dicono che..."
Ad esempio: Le male lingue dicono che Antonia sta con un altro uomo.

Non so se è una traduzione dello spagnolo...

Grazie!
X.


----------



## saia

Ciao,
io personalmente uso questa espressione in italiano.
A me suona bene.


----------



## Xerinola

Molte Grazie!

X:


----------



## rocamadour

Xerinola said:


> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> Vorrei sapere se si può dire in italiano: "le male lingue dicono che..."
> Ad esempio: Le male lingue dicono che Antonia sta con un altro uomo.
> 
> Non so se è una traduzione dello spagnolo...
> 
> Grazie!
> X.


 Ciao Xerinola! 
Certo, si dice anche in italiano, però credo sia più frequente la forma in un'unica parola composta: la malalingua, le malelingue.


----------



## Xerinola

Ok, rocamadour, molte grazie!

Ciao!


----------



## rocamadour

De nada!


----------



## sabrinita85

Xerinola said:


> Non so se è una traduzione dello spagnolo...


Ah, si lo has traducido del español, ¿cómo se diría?
¿Malas lenguas?


----------



## Xerinola

Ciao Sabrinita,
Si, en español es igual: Las malas lenguas dicen que...

Ciao bella!
X:


----------



## sabrinita85

Ah perfecto!
Sé algo nuevo!


----------



## claudine2006

Xerinola said:


> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> Vorrei sapere se si può dire in italiano: "le male lingue dicono che..."
> Ad esempio: Le malelingue dicono che Antonia sta con un altro uomo.
> 
> Non so se è una traduzione dello spagnolo...
> 
> Grazie!
> X.


Si dice anche in italiano.


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

Sin embargo para decir que alguien es malo se utiliza cattivo, cierto?


----------



## claudine2006

JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ said:


> Sin embargo para decir que alguien es malo se utiliza cattivo, cierto?


Giusta osservazione! Sí, la normal traducción del adjetivo malo es _cattivo_, pero en esto caso se trata de una expresión.
Otro ejemplo: donna di malaffare (prostituta).


----------



## rocamadour

claudine2006 said:


> Giusta osservazione! Sí, la normal traducción del adjetivo malo es _cattivo_, pero en esto caso se trata de una expresión.


 
Esatto... e vi sono altre parole composte con "mala-". Mi vengono in mente *malanimo*, *malafede*, *malaffare*, *malapena...*


----------



## claudine2006

rocamadour said:


> Esatto... e vi sono altre parole composte con "mala-". Mi vengono in mente *malanimo*, *malafede*, *malaffare*, *malapena...*


Grazie, Roca. Ho scritto la prima che mi è venuta in mente.... 
Ora che ci penso, ci sono anche:
malaugurio, malavoglia, malconcio, malcontento.


----------



## rocamadour

claudine2006 said:


> Grazie, Roca. Ho scritto la prima che mi è venuta in mente....
> Ora che ci penso, ci sono anche:
> malaugurio, malavoglia, malconcio, malcontento.


 
Vero, claudine. E anche alcuni cognomi noti/nobili: Malatesta, Malaspina, Malaparte...


----------



## ergaster

Sì, la normale traduzione italiana di _malo_ è *cattivo.* 
Esiste anche *malo*, ma si usa raramente, come nell'espressione *in malo modo*, e nei composti già citati. (Mi viene in mente anche *maltempo*).
C'è anche *malvagio*, ma ha un significato più forte che in spagnolo credo venga reso con _malvado._


----------



## claudine2006

ergaster said:


> Sì, la normale traduzione italiana di _malo_ è *cattivo.*
> Esiste anche *malo*, ma si usa raramente, come nell'espressione *in malo modo*, e nei composti già citati. (Mi viene in mente anche *maltempo*).
> C'è anche *malvagio*, ma ha un significato più forte che in spagnolo credo venga reso con _malvado._


Sì, malvagio = malvado.


----------

